# anyone recognize this stand?



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

I've purchase yet another tank on craigslist. It didn't dawn on me that the stand for the new one is exactly like my 125g stand until I saw it in person. I asked the girl what brand the tank was and she said it was given to her and she wasn't sure of the brand. Same response the guy gave me for the 125. Can anyone tell me if they are familiar with this stand or atleast recognize the stand so hopefully I can locate a canopy for it. I know it is mass produced because the second tank stand is exactly like the first stand.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

This looks like the exact stand I have for my 125, but unfortunately I don't know where it is from - I bought it second hand.


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

You are now the third person.
Do you know of a matching canopy?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It is probably an older model All Glass (Aqueon) or Perfecto (Marineland) stand so it is doubtful that a matching canopy is still available. You may have to build one yourself unfortunately.


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

Yea I tried that and failed miserably lol that's why I'm looking.


----------



## dalto (Aug 20, 2006)

You could buy a canopy and then paint the stand to match


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

The wife wants it staind and is being very particular (read P.I.A.). It has to resemble the stand closely.

ps.
Can anyone id the wood I'm having trouble? Was told oak by a family member, the guy I bought my 125 from told me cypress, the girl we got this one from said she had no clue, and it looks like birchpineoakred oak to me lol. I got no clue


----------



## freelanderuk (Jun 26, 2014)

Looks more like pine to me , not oak


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It looks like pine to me also. If the wood is easily dented with your fingernail, it is probably pine.

I think it will be very difficult to build/buy a canopy and try to match the color of the existing stand if you plan on using wood stain. Even stripping the old stand won't completely remove the color even if you use a wood bleach product.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Yes, I would just paint everything black! That is more modern looking anyway.


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

Thanks for the replies fellas. Black isn't an option. The picture above is what it looked like when I got it. This is after a coat of stain the wife chose:








I'm just going to have to keep looking for something but the pine helps a bunch thanks again. I hope somebody comes by and recognizes the stand and can point me in a direction of not building one.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

That stand is an old Oceanic Pine stand. They did not make canopies for that model.


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

You sound pretty confident. I've tried every search imaginable trying to find some pictures to support it. Can you point me in a direction where I can get the same confidence? Year model? I'm also assuming the tank is oceanic as well because my 125 ' s previous owner said he knew the guy bought them both at the same time. How true can that be? There is no sticker or tag on the bottom of the tank that is recognizable bottom Glass not tempered and the Frame is a plastic frame with a wood look. Basically what I'm asking is how did you come up with your answer?


----------



## freelanderuk (Jun 26, 2014)

google search images for Oceanic Pine stand


__
https://flic.kr/p/8320212999


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

That is actually the closest I've seen. Good find. I'm just not completely convinced that is the same. But that's what I'm going to go with until I find some more concrete evidence. I appreciate everyone's help. Oceanic ponderosa it is!


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

I used to be the buyer for that line of aquariums and stands back in the 90's and early 00's when I worked in retail. Now I work in R&D for Central Aquatics (Aqueon, Oceanic, Coralife, Kent, etc...). Oceanic is now a defunct brand and has been discontinued.

If you put up a picture of the tank frame I can tell you what brand it is. I would need to see the frame side profile as well as the center brace. But if it's a glass center brace it's a dead giveaway that it's an Oceanic tank. Most likely a NatureView model as they were paired with the pine stands and sold as ensembles most often. Also that was the only way the 125 came. The standard Oceanic tank was either a 135 or a 150 in a 72x18 footprint.

Andy


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

Well that's convincing enough for me. I'mma see what I can do about the pictures of my tanks.


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

somebody said:


> Well that's convincing enough for me. I'mma see what I can do about the pictures of my tanks.


The center brace on both tanks is glass. The 125 center brace has the plastic Fram going down the middle of it from front to back. The 100 gallon has two pieces of the frame going with the glass center brace, one piece on each side of the glass brace.


----------



## peteybertrand (Aug 20, 2014)

I have one that looks identical to this one as well for my 75g tank. I thought it was a homemade stand at first, so this is indeed a manufatured stand? Anyone have beoblems with them holding up your tank? Every now and then I hear what seems to be wood creaking and the horrible thought of it falling runs through my head


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

This is the 125


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

peteybertrand said:


> I have one that looks identical to this one as well for my 75g tank. I thought it was a homemade stand at first, so this is indeed a manufatured stand? Anyone have beoblems with them holding up your tank? Every now and then I hear what seems to be wood creaking and the horrible thought of it falling runs through my head


Never any noises but that is a fear I never wanted to encounter so before it was ever set up I added a few "insurances" to the stand....


----------



## freelanderuk (Jun 26, 2014)

peteybertrand said:


> I have one that looks identical to this one as well for my 75g tank. I thought it was a homemade stand at first, so this is indeed a manufatured stand? Anyone have beoblems with them holding up your tank? Every now and then I hear what seems to be wood creaking and the horrible thought of it falling runs through my head


We have an expensive wood coffee table that used to creak and grown at different times of the day , I found that the top of the table was secured to tightly and when the wood expanded and shrank with the heat , I loosened the screws holding the top and its was silent from them ,

Not saying you should loosen any screws on your stand but that maybe the cause , fingers x'd for you


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

The 125 is an Oceanic NatureView. That plastic strip is to hold the glass canopies in place.

The 100 gallon with the plastic strips on either edge of the glass center brace is even older. That's probably an ODell tank as they made center braces in that fashion.

Most aquariums stands are generally highly overbuilt. Creaking and groaning with wood is normal and nothing to worry about.

Andy


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

Thanks again and after research on the info you gave me I'm more confident in what it is.


----------

